# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  hỏi đia chỉa quét mẫu scan 3d

## bindang333

em tính mang ít mẫu vào bắc scan 3d mẫu đục tượng  file stl ạh.. cần hỏi địa chỉ uy tín chất và chất lượng bao nét ah....

----------


## suu_tam

Em vẫn đang quét dịch vụ với giá thông thường từ 400k - 1tr / mẫu.
Giá tùy theo mẫu. Nói chung giá bình dân cho làng nghề.

----------


## tranminhlong

nếu bác quét nhiều và hay quét thì nên đầu tư luôn 1 con máy.chỉ cần quét vài chục mẫu thôi là đã đủ chi phí mua 1 con máy rồi.việc quét mẫu rất đơn giản.giá máy hiện tại mình bán chỉ có 50 triệu/máy thôi.từ giờ đến tết nếu bác có nhu cầu sẽ có giá tốt hơn.liên hệ 0913565598

----------


## nguyenquangtho01234

Mình nhận chuyên quét 3D chất lượng cao Slt hoặc dựng lại để thiết kế 3D solid để gia công khuôn được
Nguyễn Quang Thọ
tel: 0975220784
Nhận đến tận nơi Khu vực từ Cầu Giấy đến Hoài Đức

----------

